# I think I am being scammed



## CowboyRam (Apr 13, 2015)

I have been talking with a young lady that I have met on a dating site, and I think I am being scammed. She said she has an inheritance coming and she wants to turn over control of her inheritance to me. I just see red flags going up, am wrong to feel this way? She wants me to sign a paper, and fax that along with a recent utility bill, and a copy of my drivers license. She said that her attorney is said she should do this. I got an email from what appears to be an attorney in Manhattan. I called this attorney and they have no one by the name of the guy that sent me the email. 

Is there a way they can make an email address appear legit, look like it came from an actual law firm?

This just bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

You are being scammed. People spoof email addresses all the time.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 13, 2015)

Tell her that you can only do this "Face to Face". Set up a meeting and don't forget to invite the police... 


Of course it's a scam! No question about it.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 13, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> I have been talking with a young lady that I have met on a dating site, and I think I am being scammed. She said she has an inheritance coming and she wants to turn over control of her inheritance to me. I just see red flags going up, am wrong to feel this way? She wants me to sign a paper, and fax that along with a recent utility bill, and a copy of my drivers license. She said that her attorney is said she should do this. I got an email from what appears to be an attorney in Manhattan. I called this attorney and they have no one by the name of the guy that sent me the email.
> 
> Is there a way they can make an email address appear legit, look like it came from an actual law firm?
> 
> This just bugs the hell out of me.



I am no expert at this but:

1-signing over an inheritance should require neither a "recent utility bill, and a copy of my drivers license". in order to receive money from an inheritance, which you are legally due, you simply sign a release. In most cases you would have your lawyer read over these documents.

2-you can not simply turn over control, because there may be other parties involved. Instead she would have to "disclaim the inheritance" and then it could go back to other beneficiaries, if applicable. In reality for her to turn over the inheritance, she would have to get the funds and give them to you. just transferring the "inheritance" goes against the wishes of the will in the first place. 

3-"I called this attorney and they have no one by the name of the guy that sent me the email. " Tell her to have her attorney contact your attorney!



I think you are being scammed, but just to make sure please send me your SSN # and your most recent paycheck!


----------



## wineinmd (Apr 13, 2015)

If it sounds too good to be true....


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 13, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> I have been talking with a young lady that I have met on a dating site, and I think I am being scammed. She said she has an inheritance coming and she wants to turn over control of her inheritance to me. I just see red flags going up, am wrong to feel this way? She wants me to sign a paper, and fax that along with a recent utility bill, and a copy of my drivers license. She said that her attorney is said she should do this. I got an email from what appears to be an attorney in Manhattan. I called this attorney and they have no one by the name of the guy that sent me the email.
> 
> Is there a way they can make an email address appear legit, look like it came from an actual law firm?
> 
> This just bugs the hell out of me.



You can't be serious...............


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

Did we just get scammed?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree with everyone else here ! 
I believe you are being scammed - face to face with your attorney is always best 

Good luck 

like others have mentioned - if it sounds too good to be true - then it probably is not

not only that - have you even meet this lady in person yet ?

why would she want to give her inheritance to you ?


----------



## CowboyRam (Apr 13, 2015)

I contacted the law firm that they were impersonating and alerted them to the this scam. I forwarded the emails that I got form this so called attorney. As it turns out they added law to the end of attorneys name, and the fax number I was to fax all of this stuff to was not their number. When she wanted to turn over her inheritance to me the whole thing just smelled to high heaven. There were several things that made question this; one was the email I first received was sent at about midnight, and the other grammar and wording just did not appear like it would have ben sent by an real attorney. I am glad I did not get sucked any deeper than I had. There were some red flags that came up, but a rationalized them away. When someone was asking for my signature and SS# I get real unsettled. 

It just amazes me the lengths some people will go through to cheat money out of someone.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 13, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> It just amazes me the lengths some people will go through to cheat money out of someone.



What is more amazing is the amount of people that fall for it.

At least you weren't one of them.


----------



## CowboyRam (Apr 13, 2015)

I got suck in for a while. I am lucky that this did not go any farther. I have read that some people got scammed out of a lot of money. I think I had better count my lucky stars on this one. My first clue should have been the pour grammar. But I dismissed it. I will be more watchful from now on.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 13, 2015)

I guess if the "inheritance" was in fact a debt then you may have saved yourself a small fortune...


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd say that likely it was so that new credit could be opened under his name.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Cowboy, I was also a target of a scam Sunday. I am selling a car on Craigs list. First text said "is car still for sale"? Duhh, I just posted it. Second text came in " can you post pictures and what is the least you'll take"? That was the clincher as I had six pictures posted.

Then the third text " I can only pay using paypal, if you do not have it here is the link". What they do is give you a bogus paypal address and collect all your bank and personal information. I sent a text back, "Cash only". I never heard another word.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

We found a scammer when looking for houses to rent using Zillow. They were out of state because of a death and it's by the grace of God that we are interested......yada yada


----------



## CowboyRam (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a shame that we have to be so diligent in watching out for these scammers. I just makes one wonder how they can sleep at night knowing they just bilked some poor soul out of some money.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

What concerns me is that if they had proper grammar, spelling, and a more believable story, there would likely be many more that are successful.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 13, 2015)

sounds legit to me. What could possibly go wrong. AT least it is not from Nigeria. 

sounds to me like you are in a pretty good position. Perhaps to solidify yourself with this little lady that you have not yet met, You could enclose a signed, blank check.
Or give her your credit card number. 

Let us know who it goes.


----------



## CowboyRam (Apr 13, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> sounds legit to me. What could possibly go wrong. At least it is not from nigeria.
> 
> Sounds to me like you are in a pretty good position. Perhaps to solidify yourself with this little lady that you have not yet met, you could enclose a signed, blank check.
> Or give her your credit card number.
> ...



lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 13, 2015)

I caught enough scammers in my looking for vehicles - beware !!

They responded in this manner - 
I had to sell my car because I'm in the army and send me a money order and the Army will drop it off at your nearest facility. It really is almost too convincing - he gave vehicle id and all. 

Yes - I told him that I would fly down and pick it up myself - then no more emails - STRANGE if he really wanted to sell this vehicle ??


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't know, Cowboy. Maybe you're just getting lucky. It can happen. In fact, just today, I was told I had won the European lottery. All they needed was my bank account number so they could transfer the funds. Money should be here in 3 days!


----------



## richmke (Apr 13, 2015)

Jimyson said:


> What concerns me is that if they had proper grammar, spelling, and a more believable story, there would likely be many more that are successful.



actually, it is a way to screen easy marks. If they ignore those warnings, the odds of that person being scammed have increased. Focus their efforts on the few really gullable people.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, valid point richmke


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 13, 2015)

Jimyson said:


> What concerns me is that if they had *proper* grammar, *spelling*, and a more believable story, there would likely be many more that are successful.





richmke said:


> actually, it is a way to screen easy marks. If they ignore those warnings, the odds of that person being scammed have increased. Focus their efforts on the few really *gullable* people.



Soo, Rich, what are you trying to suggest here?


----------



## CowboyRam (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is how sophisticated they are: the fake website www.fuchsberglaw.com and the real site from a real attorney www.fuchsberg.com 

The fake sites phone sends you a voice mail. I bet the fake site will be shut down soon. I contacted the real attorney and told them about the fake site.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 13, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> Here is how sophisticated they are: the fake website www.fuchsberglaw.com and the real site from a real attorney www.fuchsberg.com
> 
> The fake sites phone sends you a voice mail. I bet the fake site will be shut down soon. I contacted the real attorney and told them about the fake site.



Holy crap! That fake site is a darn fine bit of fakery!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2015)

I know of a person that got hit for 30k. She was an old widow and was very trusting. 

What really gets me is that these pigs that make a dishonest living often go scot-free. I do not understand it. Can't they trace the money to a guilty party?


----------



## richmke (Apr 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Can't they trace the money to a guilty party?



Many are run out of Nigeria which has no law against it.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 14, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> Here is how sophisticated they are: the fake website www.fuchsberglaw.com and the real site from a real attorney www.fuchsberg.com
> 
> The fake sites phone sends you a voice mail. I bet the fake site will be shut down soon. I contacted the real attorney and told them about the fake site.



Websites are dime a dozen, anyone can make a website and have it look as professional as you want. The website can be built for free and hosted for dollars a month.

I guess I just don't understand anyone falling for this type of thing(ok, some of the elderly I do). I mean let's think about this, someone randomly happens to pick YOU, yes YOU, out of the millions of people in the world and lo and behold not only did they pick YOU, but they have tens of thousands of dollars for YOU. Well isn't that something. No one is going to just give you money like that..................unless you were fortunate enough to have a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2015)

richmke said:


> Many are run out of Nigeria which has no law against it.


 
Can't they simply stop all internet traffic to and from Nigeria???


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Can't they simply stop all internet traffic to and from Nigeria???



No. Even if that was possible, they(the bad guys/gals) could just setup accounts with IP addresses in the US, UK, Brazil, etc. and use them anywhere in the world. 

Basically like you can setup a website, email account, etc. using Yahoo, Gmail, etc. and then access it anywhere in the world.


----------



## Ants_Elixirs (Apr 14, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Websites are dime a dozen, anyone can make a website and have it look as professional as you want. The website can be built for free and hosted for dollars a month.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand anyone falling for this type of thing(ok, some of the elderly I do). I mean let's think about this, someone randomly happens to pick YOU, yes YOU, out of the millions of people in the world and lo and behold not only did they pick YOU, but they have tens of thousands of dollars for YOU. Well isn't that something. No one is going to just give you money like that..................unless you were fortunate enough to have a winning lottery ticket.




To add to that, one can download an entire website, text, pics, etc... Then use an automated script to change certain things like domain names, email addresses, phone numbers, etc.. Then they can upload the entire fake website to a hosted server. All can be done in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Can't they simply stop all internet traffic to and from Nigeria???



That would be censorship of the Internet. We don't want to go down that route, do we?


----------



## CowboyRam (Apr 14, 2015)

I forgot to say that to also say that this so called attorney sent an email after 12 midnight mountain time on a Friday night. He then answered a question on Saturday. I just go another email from him again late last night. I don't know of any attorney that would deal this type of legal mater this late at night. They tried real hard to get me to act right away. In the form that they wanted filled out they wanted ss#, full name, both parents names, also wanted to know if they still lived, address, and signature.


----------



## richmke (Apr 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Can't they simply stop all internet traffic to and from Nigeria???



They could, but there are a lot of reasons why you don't want the Government to do that. What if you wanted information on the Nigerian Grape harvest this year?

Also, it would be easy for someone in Nigeria to route traffic through a non-Nigeria proxy.


----------



## wineinmd (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm assuming that comment was tongue in cheek, but all it would do is block the legitimate emails. Scammers know the way around simple blocks like that.


----------



## Turock (Apr 14, 2015)

It's probably not even a woman!! Some guy sitting in an internet boiler house in Nigeria.

All you people looking for "love" should get off the internet and go meet people face to face. Jeeesh!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, 

How about economic sanctions (or the promise of better economic relations) to make their government crack down on this? Our people are being preyed upon and isn't that something that our government (and all of our tax dollars) should be protecting us from?? 

It is blatant crime that goes unpunished. It just bothers me, having seen a friend (albeit an overly trusting one) get hit by this scum.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 15, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Can't they simply stop all internet traffic to and from Nigeria???


 

Who is this "they" that you refer to?


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 15, 2015)

Hay I get dozens of emails from Cameroon daily. Offering all sorts of high ticket merchandize at bargain basement prices...Internet scamming is like a noble profession there. They even offer courses there in School. The university of Northern Nigeria advertises on TV Get your Scammers degree online through UNN. I think the other one is Defly university!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 15, 2015)

JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> How about economic sanctions (or the promise of better economic relations) to make their government crack down on this? Our people are being preyed upon and isn't that something that our government (and all of our tax dollars) should be protecting us from??
> 
> It is blatant crime that goes unpunished. It just bothers me, having seen a friend (albeit an overly trusting one) get hit by this scum.



John,
You can't levy sanctions against a country who may have nothing to do with the scam. People can setup bank accts., IP accts., phony addresses, etc. in any country. If that was the case, the US should have plenty of sanctions against us as I guarantee we are scamming others too. The scams are worldwide.

There comes a point and time where we are responsible for our own actions. I go back to an earlier post, nothing happens for free or what seems free. With the exception of some elderly who may not have anyone to confer with, if you are gullible enough to fall for these things then you deserve it. 

Again, who in their right mind can logically think someone out of the blue just happened to pick them for this miraculous windfall.


----------



## jdmyers (Apr 15, 2015)

If an email from a women doesn't start with Hi, Im a wine maker too. delete it she's not worth knowing I'm not hating / I'm just saying


----------



## tmmii (Apr 17, 2015)

Pics of the girl?


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 17, 2015)

Scamming is a profession likely as old as "the oldest profession known to MAN". We just keep making it easier.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 20, 2015)

These days, mine usually start like this one, from "Olga Smirnova":



> Hi, my name is Olga, I'm from a small city in Russia. I am 24 years old. I like you very much
> I want to know more about you and hope to become a good friends.
> Let's talk



While the level of English comprehension has soared over the decades, the scam remains the same. I have my spam filters set high, and this example actually came from my spam file. I rarely see these in my emails. 

The very newest trick is for someone using a nubile young girl's photo to request that you become their Facebook friend, after which spammers and scammers get your real friends' contact info and start slamming out the messages.

And of course I get the ubiquitous phone calls from "Rachel at cardholder services." I once dialed through and told them my number had been on Do Not Call for 8 years. The woman said, "Oh yeah? Well, because you told me that, we're going to call you twice a day, every day, for the next month!" And they did. They rotate through phone numbers so fast, it will make your head spin. Nothing anyone can do to stop it, apparently. I even wrote my Congressmen and Senators. They sent me back a form email.

http://www.bbb.org/new-orleans/news...14/07/beware-rachel-from-cardholder-services/

They paid up $700,000 to people who lost money (http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/rachel-from-cardholder-services-pays-up-011615.html), but that doesn't stop the scam. There's a new girl now, a Carmen or some such.

And then there's "Hello seniors!" http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-913-674-8956/5

They change their number all the time, too. Fact is, if you do business online, you are going to fall prey to these people eventually. And have your credit card ripped off, too. Let's see, counting Target, I am up to three times on that. Oh, and my health insurer just informed me that an accounting firm it contracted with had let my Social Security number get stolen.

Yet people fight about protecting their privacy. As the old farmer says, "That horse dun left the barn!"


----------



## jswordy (Apr 20, 2015)

jdmyers said:


> If an email from a women doesn't start with Hi, Im a wine maker too. delete it she's not worth knowing I'm not hating / I'm just saying



I agree. I must say, though, if she wrote, "Hi. I'm 21! Let's get drunk and get nekkid" I'd be penniless in moments!


----------

